# Router jig



## Garno (28 Dec 2017)

Hi,

I am in the market for a dovetail jig and my question is, are dovetail jigs for use on both table and hand held routers? or are they two seperate things? In other words a table router dovetail jig is one thing and a hand router dovetail jig is something different.

Gary


----------



## MattRoberts (28 Dec 2017)

I've never seen a table router jig, only hand held. The reason being that you cut the tails and the pins at the same time, so the workpieces are at right angles. Would be pretty awkward to do on a table...


----------



## Garno (28 Dec 2017)

They do exist I was just wondering if they all worked the same.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb09tYFoNZo


----------



## MattRoberts (28 Dec 2017)

I wasn't saying they didn't exist, only I hadn't seen one 

I'd imagine it would be pretty tricky to route full size drawers that way, moving the workpieces rather than the router. You also can't see what you're doing very easily


----------



## Glynne (28 Dec 2017)

Gifkins (Roger Gifkins) does a table jig mainly for boxes. I’ve had mine for 10+ years and probably used it twice!


----------



## Garno (28 Dec 2017)

Glynne":13wdqfa1 said:


> Gifkins (Roger Gifkins) does a table jig mainly for boxes. I’ve had mine for 10+ years and probably used it twice!



I've just had a look at them, it looks like a nice bit of kit. a bit pricey though


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Dec 2017)

The Stots template type, which Rutlands sell ("Dovetail Template Master"), can probably be used either way up. I mean either clamped on the edge of the bench or inverted on a router table. It has the additional advantage that you can make more templates with it, to vary the spaacing and make longer runs of dovetails if you wish. It is also very simple to understand and to use. Making it work requires very specific cutters and bearings, but otherwise I think it is a very elegant solution to making DTs with a router.

That said, a Very Nice Man has given me some beautiful dovetail marking guides for Christmas, so mine will probably be made by hand quite a lot inthe near future 

E.

PS: Rutlands used to sell a knock off copy. I didn't realise until I looked that they now seem to sell the original instead. It is expensive for what it is (IMHO) but the price does include cutters, although I have no idea about their quality.


----------



## k4wils (26 Feb 2018)

Leigh R 9 jointing system can be used with a hand held router or on a router table. Great bit of kit which can be extended for long joints if using with hand held router.


----------

